# cow joke



## kejjson19 (Sep 7, 2010)

What do you call a cow with no legs?      Ground beef !!


----------



## ou8one2 (Sep 11, 2010)

old


----------



## 357max (Oct 4, 2010)

What do you call a dog with no legs?       It doesn't matter, he won't come anyhow!

A man at your door with no arms or legs?   Mat.

A man in your mail-box with no arms or legs?  Bill.

A man with no arms or legs in a pool?   Bob.

What do you call all these jokes?  Scoll down.....

LAME!!!!!


----------

